# Best low-memory OS?



## assquatch20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright guys, I'm no geek, but I aspire to be one, and will probably be posting here often if you folks come in handy.

Anyhow, you might already know how one can download Wikipedia (all of it!) and some other guys I s'pose have come up with some nice little programs to make it smooth and easy like or somethin.

Anyhow, I'm wanting to get a computer later on and just devote it to it, using the computer as an encyclopedia that'll update whenever I'm online, which I understand is possible given these little things (no idea what to call them) that some other guys designed to go along with it.

Obviously I don't need all the extras that come with Windows, but I have no Linux experience whatsoever. In fact, there might be some other obscure OS that would work a bit better to let this run smoothly.

At one point (and it's still an idea) I was thinking to get a Mac and run a dual-boot with Linux and Windows on it as well, but in the more near-future, I'd like to try whipping up this encyclopedia.

So if you folks have any experience with downloading Wiki, know the best stuff to buy to put this computer together, or can steer me towards a more efficient OS for my needs, I'd appreciate the advice.

P.S.
I hope you guys don't flame too hardcore.


EDIT: Just realized there's a Building section; might do better there. Sorry about that.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

assquatch20, I am totally confused as to what you are wanting to do here. One minute you are talking about downloading Wikipedia, and running it on a stand-alone computer.

Then you are talking about running linux. If you or someone else could clear this up for me I would more then willing to help, but I am lost.

Cheers!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wmorri! I did not know this, but you can in fact download WikiPedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download

An efficient OS would be Slax, or XUbuntu...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

af3, I knew about downloading Wikipedia. I am not sure if he is wanting to run it on a linux box or where he is going with it. Agree with you that Slax, or Xubuntu would work great for that. You could even run Ubuntu server, or another server program that is only running a MySQL or PostgreSQL server. IF you knew how, which i don't at the moment.

Cheers!


----------

